# Internet going to limited connectivity



## hellcharger (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello!
Before two months i bought a brand new laptop Toshiba Satellite c855-12t.I'm connecting via wireless to my home router D-link di 524.After some time the internet stops without a reason and the icon shows limited connectivity.When i unplug the router from power and plug it again the internet works fine for some time and then goes to limited again.I've updated my wireless drivers,tried changing router's channel,turned off power management option for saving battery but the problem still persists.
I also have a desktop computer which is connected to the same router via usb wireless adapter and there everything works fine.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. )


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then:

with the offending pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## hellcharger (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi!
Sorry for the slow answer.



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Stundji-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Tunngle:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9 (Tunngle)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-86-0B-BB-59
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8723AE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 44-6D-57-10-26-BC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a126:e800:8ebb:137f%17(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.173(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 17 септември 2012 г. 14:22:11 ч.
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 24 септември 2012 г. 14:50:01 ч.
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 205811031
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-7F-5B-9F-E8-40-F2-A0-FE-C5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.233.128.2
192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-40-F2-A0-FE-C5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E7067893-8E9E-4F6D-B4CF-880D2CC04D7C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

That's the result from ipconfig.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You have a strong signal from the router, but you also have a nearby router on channel 3, which may be interfereing with yours on channel 2 . . Try setting yours on channel 6 and see if the issue is still there


----------



## hellcharger (Sep 15, 2012)

I changed the channel but the problem is still there


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Did you use device manager to update the wireless card drivers?


----------



## hellcharger (Sep 15, 2012)

I tried.It says that the driver is up to date.Also I've installed Driver Genius to check for newer driver but it seems that i have the latest one.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please checkfor new drivers for your network adapters from your computer manufacturer's website.

Device manager is unreliable in that respect and driver genius IMO and programs like that don't always find the correct driver and can cause issues.

Download the latest drivers from the computer manufacturer's website.

Uninstall the current drivers using programs and features then install the latest drivers.


----------



## hellcharger (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes but here appears another problem. When i download a driver from Toshiba's website i can't install it. I extract the files from the zip and when i start the setup nothing happens.My card is Realtek RTL8723AE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC.I've also searched for drivers in Realtek site but there isnt for my card...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes it has setup install .txt file you use the .sys file to install.

The link below at the bottom of the page will help where the is no setup.exe file follow the instructions to install using device manager.

How To :: How do I download and install drivers? :: Support :: Toshiba :: Computers, Laptops/Notebooks, Tablets, Televisions, DVD and Blu-Ray Players, Camcorders, Storage, Accessories, and more


----------



## hellcharger (Sep 15, 2012)

The problem seems to be gone now. Thank you very much ) Although i've reinstalled the driver many times,don't know why this time it worked.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Internet going to limited connectivity*

The install went well that is good and glad that has resolved your issue.

Thanks for posting back and you are welcome.


----------



## hellcharger (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] Internet going to limited connectivity*

Hey!The problem appeared again,but this time the router isnt interfering with other networks.It seems like it's happening more often when im playing games like World Of Warcraft or COD 4.Just random connection loss.Any help ??


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Internet going to limited connectivity*

I'll mark this thread as unresolved.

Is this just happening with the games or general internet connectivity?

Can you do a speedtest from the link below and post the results please of the download and upload speed?

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## hellcharger (Sep 15, 2012)

It's happening in general.Can it be related to the router's distance,because it seems like it's happening when im too close to the router.Yesterday i moved in the next room and the problem isn't occuring for now.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If you are only a couple of feet away it should not affect things.

Do you have any baby montors cordless phones or microwaves or car remote controls in operation near to where you use your computer or router?

Also did you change the channel to channel 6 as Old Rich advised.


----------



## hellcharger (Sep 15, 2012)

Yep,I changed it and no i dont have any of those near the router.Interesting that the problem haven't appeared since I moved in the next room...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Must be some source of interference in tha first room . .


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with Old Rich there must be some sort of interference in that room hence my question about baby monitors etc, you will need to investigate this or move the router into another room if possible to avoid the interference if the source cannot be located.


----------



## hellcharger (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank You.I'll keep searching for what is causing the interference and eventually post here my findings.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

We will be here.


----------

